# Alternative PHP Cache



## hahni (7. Apr. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gestern auf meinem Ubuntu 8.04 LTS-Server mit ISPConfig 2 das Caching-System APC nach folgender Anleitung installiert:
Integrating APC (Alternative PHP Cache) Into PHP5 (Debian Etch & Apache2) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

Nun bekomme ich aber von den Cron-Jobs von Magento folgende Warnungen/Fehlermeldungen:

--
 [FONT=&quot]PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: apc.shm_size now uses M/G suffixes, please update your ini files in Unknown on line 0[/FONT]
--
Was läuft hier falsch und wie kann ich es ändern?
Viele Grüße
Hahni


----------



## Till (8. Apr. 2012)

Apc macht öfter mal probleme. Ich würde die stattdessen zu xcache raten. Also erst apc wieder entfernen und dann eiinfach

apt-get install php5-xcache

Aufrufen um es zu installieren.


----------



## hahni (8. Apr. 2012)

Hallo Till,

vielen Dank für deine wie immer schnellen und kompetenten Tipps. Ich hatte mich für APC entschieden, weil ich gelesen hatte, dass selbiger in Version 6.0 Einzug halten soll.

Bei meinem Ubuntu 10.04 LTS-Servern ging die Installation einwandfrei per "apt-get install php-apc". Nur bei den Ubuntu 8.04 LTS-Servern musste ich selbst kompilieren.

Allerdings habe ich das bisher nur auf einem Server getan, um einmal zu testen, ob es wirklich einen Performance-Boost gibt. Im übrigen lag der Fehler an der Einstellung.

Im HowTo heisst es "apc.shm_size=30". Es muss aber "apc.shm_size=30M" heißen. Das hat sich wohl in den neueren Versionen geändert. Welche Probleme mit APC konntest du feststellen? Wäre gut zu wissen !

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (10. Apr. 2012)

> Es muss aber "apc.shm_size=30M" heißen. Das hat sich wohl in den neueren Versionen geändert. Welche Probleme mit APC konntest du feststellen?


Diverse hängende php scripte und cms, häufig auch phpmyadmin. ispconfig selbst läuft problemlos.


----------



## win_tho (11. Apr. 2012)

Habe APC auf mehreren Servern produktiv im Einsatz, bislang ohne Probleme. Man muss bei diesen Caching-Systemen nur aufpassen, dass sie nicht zum Beispiel die Kommentare auf dem PHP-Code entfernen, bevor er gecachet wird. Wenn dann ein Script diese über eine Reflection-API nutzen will, gibt's Probleme (Typo3 ist hier ein Beispiel).


----------

